# Colin James Blue Highways tour



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I finally got to see Colin James in Halifax on Saturday night. He sounded amazing, despite slicing his finger on his acoustic and getting blood all over the top of it. The back line was impressive enough to make even the most snobby of gear heads drool. His sax player was phenomenal too. 

My only complaint was the length f the show. At 50-60 bucks a ticket, he only played for a hair over an hour.

Pics and video to follow.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BQY_xNvjc7k/


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

I saw Colin James back in 1991 or 92 at the University of Manitoba. 
Phenomenal guitar player and entertainer then and I'm sure he still is now.

Perhaps he cut the show short due to the finger issue.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

StratCat said:


> I saw Colin James back in 1991 or 92 at the University of Manitoba.
> Phenomenal guitar player and entertainer then and I'm sure he still is now.
> 
> Perhaps he cut the show short due to the finger issue.


That would be perfectly acceptable. I was kind of hoping this thread would find someone else who caught any other shows on this tour. 

He still played like a mad man after dousing his guitar in blood.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

That is an impressive backline. I saw him in the late 80's opening for SRV.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice backline indeed. I love Colin. He played at my (former) company Christmas party one year... back when oil was $100.


----------



## Sid_V (Dec 27, 2016)

Colin played in Kitchener last night, and was pretty awesome. We were certainly not short-changed - he played a typical headlining set, almost 2 hours. The band was tight, tight, tight, and included two horns and a harp player.

Man, can that guy ever play. It was funny when he brought out his "Just Came Back" red Strat, very much worked in and road worn, all I could think was that I remember seeing him play that guitar when it looked new, at the Late Show in Niagara Falls NY. Those are 25 years of well-earned road scars on that axe!


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I just got in from the show in Hamilton. Great show.
Audio was a bit rough for the opening act, but was fine for Colin.

He hauled out a lot of guitars.
White Strat
Goldtop Les Paul. He busted a string almost right away and swapped back to the white Strat mid-song.
He busted a string on the white strat later on in the show.
Black Strat.
National Steel
The "Just Came Back" Red Strat
Acoustic - I think it's a Martin. I didn't get a good look.
A Danelectro with lipstick pickups.
Another guitar with lipsticks. I want to say it was a Dan Dunham, but I'm just guessing.
I think that's it.

We were in the fifth row which has a walkway in front of it.

He came out into the audience and right down that walkway to us and then turned around and went back. Nice closeup of the red Strat.










My wife scammed a setlist from one of the horn players. That's not an exact representation of what they played. I think the slashes are choices because they started the encore with Oh Well.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Here's a shot I snagged of his pedal board before the show in Halifax.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I went to the show in Edmonton last week. Also saw him about 8 years ago at the Winspear. Still the complete package. Great player and entertainer. I like to go to concerts as much to see the sidemen and there was no disappointment there either. His opening act was a Canadian gal (who married a New Zealander and moved there), Tami Neilson (sp?). Three piece, kinda rockabilly (think Imelda May) and a great voice. Very entertaining.


----------

